# Recommends for holiday road trip please



## JoeyJoeJo

Going remote self catering soon and being a) a little bit obsessive about clean and b) keen to perhaps get some decent pics, I've been looking deeper into the waterless and rinseless options.
I reckon I can get a bucket, a stash of cloths and a bottle of something packed without my mrs rolling her eyes too much but I really can't decide the way to go.

What are peoples thoughts (all opinions welcome but similar experience in particular would be good) as to rinseless vs waterless, adams, carpro, opt, CG etc etc?


----------



## BrummyPete

Prep your car before hand and just enjoy your trip, maybe keep something for bird bombs but that's about it I would say 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

That's the thing, I enjoy the cleaning and having/being in a clean car. 2 weeks away and many hundreds of miles, I'd like something I can use standalone to keep it nice.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

ONR and collapsible camping bucket


----------



## BrummyPete

Then as above onr will be your friend but you will need quite a few microfibers, maybe try and make use of service station jet washes and use your own bucket, mitt etc 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

ONR and if you can take a small pressure or hand sprayer, spritz the ONR solution on, allow to dwell and wipe away with a well soaked (in ONR solution) MF.

Harry


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

So ONR the only horse in the race then?
Not worth looking at the others?


----------



## Cy-Zuki

I only have experience with ONR. I was sceptical before I got it but am very happy with the results. Use the search tool as there are loads of threads.

As for the others, I am sure they are OK but as I said, no personal experience but again, use that search button and decide for yourself.


----------



## matty.13

I’ve use Adams rinse less wash , was very similar to onr. Onr is better value . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

JoeyJoeJo said:


> So ONR the only horse in the race then?
> Not worth looking at the others?


I wouldn't suggest 'not worth looking at the others' but to do the job you are after I would say, if you get ONR there's no need to look at others.

Harry


----------



## lowejackson

There are some great alternatives to ONR, if you see one you fancy then buy some. I do keep returning to ONR however.

On holiday, all I take is a some diluted ONR and a few cloths. Useful for glass cleaning, quick interior wipe downs and the odd bird dropping. Anything stronger and I would simply take the car to the nearest petrol station with a pressure washer


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I picked up some ONR and looking forward to trying it, will report back. Got the QD too which they recommend to apply before the drying bit.
When I was researching, the CG waterless (as opposed to rinseless) got me interested so might get some of that to try too.


----------



## lowejackson

The Optimum QD will give greater gloss and slickness compared to ONR. The official dilution ratio is 3:1, I find this can sometimes streak so I make it closer to 4:1.

As an aside, I have used Optimum waterless wash with ONR. Spray the panel with the waterless wash so help remove a lot of the dirt and then simply wash with ONR


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Thanks, I didn't get the concentrate qd but will bear than in mind and dilute it a touch if I have issues.


----------



## Mike J

Just returned from a road trip, Fr. Esp. and Por. just under 5,000km and 8 weeks.

By far the biggest problem is insect strikes on the front end, some I suffered were so big they left 1/2" x 6" smears down the windscreen. I didn't do anything to them at all because I didnt want to damage my nearly new ceramic coating but the damage inflicted is very noticable with a repolish now required to remove it.
NB 2 impacts with stones with no serious damage.

Bird dropping were dealt with by wet tissue and a bottle of water method resulting in zero damage to the surface.
Dust and fine sand on the screens can be partialy avoided by applying a good screen cleaner/protection (I used Autogleam because I had a bottle) and regular slooshes with tap water and wipers cleaned before operating. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Having been on 4 euro roads trips in the past years i just make sure before i go that the car has had a good clean & wax etc before we go & just enjoy the holiday & do a deep clean on return. If i came across a garage with a pressure washer i would use that but that's all.


----------



## Fentum

You could pack ONR but I'd be more concerned to have at least one fresh bottle of bug/fly remover and one of tar remover. I'm in Italy at the moment in 35 celsius; the bugs are everywhere and the roads are melting in places. Cars get filthy in minutes.

Across France and Italy there are specialist DIY car washing places often next to supermarkets where you can clean your car properly without going through a flailing arms thingy. You just need a pocketful of Euros...

If the car has been prepped properly, these places should be sufficient to keep you respectable until your return.

BTW, if you are going to the Continent, look out for the Wurth glass cleaning foam in the petrol stations - it really does keep the screen very clear and normally dislodges the bugs.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Thanks for the continued tips 

As mentioned, I'm a keen photographer so having a clean car and taking pics actually is part of enjoying the holiday, I don't see cleaning it a couple of times when away as being a chore or removing any enjoyment from the holiday.

I got some ONR that did a good job but I wasn't comfortable with the sponge method so going to try with the mf method when it cools down a bit.

The mrs can't roll her eyes too much at some ONR, a QD and some cloths being packed (hopefully  )!!


----------



## V8 JEFF

I've done 4 Europe trips and like you enjoy taking photos of the car looking good. I took a bag of microfibre cloths and Meguiars waterless wash and wax. Came up a treat every time. I didn't do much with the wheels though as the brake dust was too much and would have used all my cloths in no time.


----------

